# Which Audio Interface?



## Tom Ferguson (Oct 24, 2020)

Hi there, 

I'd love to save up for an RME, but in the mean time I just need something that will do the job to tide me over. 

I only really record/use one or two guitars via the inputs at the same time, so just 2 inputs are needed.

My priorities are in order of: reliability/drivers, real time latency/daw performance, D/A and outputs, A/D and inputs. 
I've struggled with performance issues with my UR22mk1 for years, so reliability/stability and quality of drivers is the biggest thing.

Budget is roughly about <£250, though could potentially stretch high. I have been interested in the Motu cards but their dropouts issue are a no go unfortunately. The SSL2+ looks cool but doesn't seem to have the best latency. There are lots of other cheaper cards but it just kind of hard to pick. 

What seems to be the best card for my needs atm? Preferable only respond if you have done significant research/have decent knowledge about the cards and the competition you are talking about (not just I use 'x' and it works for me) please 

Cheers!


----------



## Tom Ferguson (Oct 24, 2020)

I'm tempted by the Focusrite Clarett 2pre usb card.

Any idea how good the drivers and latency etc is?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Focusrite-Clarett-4-Out-Audio-Interface/dp/B0794PMMNB (www.amazon.co.uk/Focusrite-Clarett-4-Out-Audio-Interface/dp/B0794PMMNB)


----------



## easyrider (Oct 24, 2020)

If you have £250 to get an audio interface it’s more cost effective just to get a RME baby face Pro FS from the off and be done with it.


----------



## Tom Ferguson (Oct 24, 2020)

Yes it would be cost effective because I wouldn't have had to buy an interface in the mean time, but since the babyface is over £600, I can't wait to save up for one of those while I have debilitating performance issues with my soundcard in the mean time (because UR22s seem to have dodgy interactions with certain PC specs such as mine). I'm willing to lose a bit of money on a soundcard now so that I have something to replace my current one, thanks for the thought though and I will get one in the long run.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 24, 2020)

Audient ID 14


----------



## Tom Ferguson (Oct 24, 2020)

Why that one specifically if you don't mind?


----------



## easyrider (Oct 24, 2020)

Tom Ferguson said:


> Why that one specifically if you don't mind?



I have the Audient ID22 and it’s been flawless...same mic pres as the top end Audient consoles...Build quality, sound quality, solid drivers and price...


----------



## Tom Ferguson (Oct 24, 2020)

OK thanks! I'll bare that in mind for sure


----------



## pixel (Oct 26, 2020)

From my research Audient seems to have the best, solid drivers in that price range. I'm up to replace my small Focusrite interface for Audient because I also have issues related to mediocre drivers.
Audient ID22 have better amps than ID4 and ID14. Here's the comparison: 








Audient iD4 vs iD14 vs iD22 (Comparison & Shootout)


Audient's iD interfaces give you studio quality sound at consumer level prices. We compare three iD interfaces - the iD4, iD14, and iD22.




producerhive.com





SSL doesn't seem to have many reviews/opinions in matter of drivers stability so it's not guaranteed to be super solid.


----------



## Tom Ferguson (Oct 26, 2020)

pixel said:


> From my research Audient seems to have the best, solid drivers in that price range. I'm up to replace my small Focusrite interface for Audient because I also have issues related to mediocre drivers.
> Audient ID22 have better amps than ID4 and ID14. Here's the comparison:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll check that out. It does seem like they are quality options. It seems like a bit of a lottery for almost everything bar RME because even the audient stuff I've hear talk about dodgy drivers and issues with their interfaces. I just feel like pretty much all of them will have issues of some sort, it's just trying to find the one with the highest batting average or something 
But definitely heard enough good things about audient to make it seem like a solid choice for this price range.


----------



## pixel (Oct 26, 2020)

Yep you're right. Nothing can't beat RME in that matter  
I just learned that Focusrite Scarlett interfaces have definitely weak drivers (I have two interfaces, tested on 3 different PCs with different driver versions - the same issues on all of them!) which is a shame because beside that their interfaces are really good. 
From the other hand a lot of folks swear on Steinberg interfaces and their solid drivers. Oh well :D


----------



## Tom Ferguson (Oct 26, 2020)

Yeh, I wonder how much better the Clarett interface drivers are? They have a lot more going on I'm pretty sure so I'd imagine they are a different beast, but who knows. I don't hear a whole lot about them. 
And, tbf, my Steinberg UR22mk1 is pretty damn old now, but if you look on forums, so many people have serious serious driver issues with them. I wouldn't consider them anyway because the noise floor in their interfaces is basically the worst by far. Would be terrible for recording guitar DI like I do often...


----------



## pixel (Oct 26, 2020)

Clarett seems to have good opinion both for hardware and software side. I worked with one but on Mac and not at my home. It worked without any issues but I have little experience


----------



## PerryD (Oct 26, 2020)

Presonus Quantum 2626 is working very well for me, now that it is Thunderbolt 3 and so is my PC. My previous Quantum was TB2 and I had to use a Startech adapter. PITA Mic pres are nothing to brag about but the unit has very low latency and is very stable...especially with Studio One 5.


----------



## Germain B (Oct 26, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I have the Audient ID22 and it’s been flawless...same mic pres as the top end Audient consoles...Build quality, sound quality, solid drivers and price...


I second that.
And you might find a second hand one fitting your budget (got mine few weeks ago 250€).


----------



## Macrawn (Oct 26, 2020)

I got a Motu M-2 but I do think I should have gone with an Audient because of their reputation for updating drivers. No issues yet with mine though.


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 26, 2020)

I’ve got a pile of interfaces in a hall closet (Scarlett 6i6, Zoom, M-box, etc) trying to find one that works smoothly with a big session.

Ended up spending $800 on a used RME UCX off Reverb.com two years ago and have never had problems since. I know they are expensive, but considering the hall closet collection cost me over twice that searching for the right interface, I wish I had spent the money when I first found out about RME. But the pricetag made me search elsewhere.

Search RME on Reverb.com, a solid used UC or UCX interface (they are built well and great preamps) is a great deal and gets you the same awesome drivers. 

Then you can stop searching... and focus on the music.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 26, 2020)

I was in a similar situation a while back, cobbling together an affordable portable recording setup with laptop and interface, and ended up with an Audient ID14. In terms of sound quality, conversion, preamps, it's a great card for the $$$.

But if doing significant ITB work, VIs, sample libraries and effects, it's not going to handle a load at low latency nearly as well as RME. I am happy with mine for recording, say, a vocalist and a guitarist (which is all I use the portable setup for) and throwing on a limiter or something, but if I needed it to load 60 tracks of VIs and effects and play a MIDI keyboard in real time, the Audient isn't great for that...

...For full DAW use, I'd beg, borrow or steal for a BabyFace or another higher-end equivalent.

EDIT: When I was websearching this, I heard of people finding a used UC (not UCX) for as little as $500, and looked in vain for one at that price.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 26, 2020)

I was just scanning the Sound on Sound Readers classifieds, and there's an Audient ID14 in there for £75.00....

It might keep you going until you have finalised the bank raid so you can fund an RME......


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Oct 26, 2020)

If possible (you can change the mainboard against one with PCI slots) I'd _not_ use any external device (I don't know the latest Babyfaces, but some years ago the Babyface needed way higher buffer settings) but a HDSP 9632. If not, an AIO.


----------



## SupremeFist (Oct 27, 2020)

Quasar said:


> if I needed it to load 60 tracks of VIs and effects and play a MIDI keyboard in real time, the Audient isn't great for that...


The bottleneck in this scenario is CPU performance of the host computer, not latency of the interface.

(I regularly do exactly this and use an Audient id14, though I am on a mac where drivers are generally not so much of an issue.)


----------



## Quasar (Oct 27, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> The bottleneck in this scenario is CPU performance of the host computer, not latency of the interface.


Maybe to an extent, since I do light, portable recording on an old 4th gen i5 consumer laptop. But I have also tried-out the Audient on my main DAW computer, which ordinarily uses an RME HDSPe AIO card, and the difference between them is fairly dramatic. With the Audient on busier projects, I have to go to higher ASIO buffer sizes much sooner (hence greater latency) than I do with the RME PCIe card.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 27, 2020)

For guitar I HIGHLY recommend the AXE IO from Ik Multimedia.


----------



## ptram (Oct 27, 2020)

pixel said:


> From the other hand a lot of folks swear on Steinberg interfaces and their solid drivers. Oh well :D



I only have an old UR824, and in my experience the drivers have been very solid – once they start working. No clock issues, no break or degradation in the sound.

I've frequently experienced issues of the interface not always being recognized by Steinberg's software console when first turned on. The other apps can see it, the Mac can use it as the system audio, but the console can't. This has happened with three different Macs.

I don't want to speak about the support received for this and another issue. But I keep it, since it is one of the best sounding audio devices I've met.

Paolo


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 30, 2020)

Anyone looking for an audio interaface might wanna pull the trigger fast









AKM Factory Fire Impacts Audio Chip Supplies | Production Expert


We have become aware of a fire at the Asahi Kasei Microsystem (AKM) semiconductor factory in Nobeoka city in Japan on 20th October 2020. The plant is known for the production of high-end DACs/ADCs IC components for high-end audio devices. We have the latest details…




www.pro-tools-expert.com





(specially rme)


----------



## shponglefan (Oct 30, 2020)

gsilbers said:


> Anyone looking for an audio interaface might wanna pull the trigger fast
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I just bought a new RME interface just last week. Talk about timing.


----------



## AndreasHe (Nov 14, 2020)

Just want to continue this discussion as I am also thinking if I can find an interface which is better than my NI Audio 6.

Sure RME seems to be reference, but they are so pricy and simply have no monitor-volume wheel and or if, there is no front headphone plugin.

So for me the question is still open, if there is an interface with fast and *good supported drives* (except RME)? - for Windows

My hope is mainly a better driver reduces the CPU load. Or is this thinking wrong?


----------



## Tom Ferguson (Nov 14, 2020)

Sorry guys, I completely blanked a load of this thread. Thanks for all your feedback and recommendations!

I borrowed my friends Focusrite and it actually made my performance noticeably worse (than my old UR22Mk1) so I've kind of got a feeling that I've actually fixed my soundcard driver issues and my current audio performance issues are likely purely my CPU/system. I'm just going to save for a new cpu first, probably one of the new AMDs this time, and probably wait for an RME. Though if I ever want better preamps and features before that, I'll definitely reference this thread. Thanks again!


----------



## Ndee (Nov 14, 2020)

AndreasHe said:


> Sure RME seems to be reference, but they are so pricy and simply have no monitor-volume wheel and or if, there is no front headphone plugin.



lol, Babyface has the wheel and two headphone plugins on its side.

the Audient one is totally OK, but if driver problems are something you absolutely want to avoid, then I don't see any other way than to save up and buy something decent. But quite a few of my amateur musician friends use Audient interfaces and they all seem to happy with em (mostly PC users, also).


----------



## AndreasHe (Nov 14, 2020)

Now I checked a lot of information regarding Babyface Pro FS and yes it is impressive.

For me as I am used to Audio 6 with the big knob to control my monitor speaker, I would like to ask the question how this works on Babyface Pro FS? With Audio 6 you simply turn the knob to the very left end and there is no signal on my speakers.

On Babyface Pro FS is a kind of "relative wheel" with no 0 point or? Is there a risk to blow my active speakers away? For example if it is powered on, starts it with 0 output or does it remember the last value? And as there is only one knob to control all - is it quick to switch if it is set to headphones and then I realize my speakers are load and I want to make it silent fast?


----------



## bill5 (Nov 14, 2020)

Some interesting comments here...Steinberg units are known for their reliability and rock solid drivers, this is the first I've heard someone say otherwise. Audients are IMO very good too but crazy overpriced. The MOTU M2 and M4 appear to be a good play...they have had issues with their Windows drivers, but being new units, that's not shocking. I expect they'll iron that out if they haven't already. The FocusRites (the 2i2s at least) had a lot of issues earlier but from the second "generation" on as far as I can tell they've been good. Also keep in mind though that the Audients and FocusRites don't have MIDI connectors if that's a thing. 

Behinger are probably the best bang for the buck IMO, even after recent price hikes.


----------



## Ndee (Nov 14, 2020)

AndreasHe said:


> Now I checked a lot of information regarding Babyface Pro FS and yes it is impressive.
> 
> For me as I am used to Audio 6 with the big knob to control my monitor speaker, I would like to ask the question how this works on Babyface Pro FS? With Audio 6 you simply turn the knob to the very left end and there is no signal on my speakers.
> 
> On Babyface Pro FS is a kind of "relative wheel" with no 0 point or? Is there a risk to blow my active speakers away? For example if it is powered on, starts it with 0 output or does it remember the last value? And as there is only one knob to control all - is it quick to switch if it is set to headphones and then I realize my speakers are load and I want to make it silent fast?



yup, all of this is possible with the FS. There's a dim button, the wheel remembers its last position, and you can control headphones, main outs and digital out separately with a click of a button. Totalmix, RME's app, is awesome and deep, but also works fine without you diving deep into its specs. I somehow really like how the wheel on FS feels like :D


----------



## easyrider (Nov 15, 2020)

bill5 said:


> Audients are IMO very good too but crazy overpriced.



Eh?

please explain...


----------



## Crowe (Nov 15, 2020)

Just came here to share that I find it advisable to stay away from Steinberg interfaces.

Turns out you already knew that.


----------



## AndreasHe (Nov 15, 2020)

I ordered now an RME Babyface Pro FS and I am excited!

Maybe an important note for others: The USB cable seems to be only 1m which is included.

Looking forward less latency.


----------



## shponglefan (Nov 15, 2020)

AndreasHe said:


> The USB cable seems to be only 1m which is included.



Yeah, the included cables aren't very long. Though they do have a right-angle connection which is nice, since the Babyface's USB connection is on its side.

They also include a USB-C cable.


----------



## bill5 (Nov 15, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Eh?
> 
> please explain...


Pretty self-explanatory really; compare what you get and then compare to other units which provide the same functionality (or more).


----------



## Toecutter (Nov 15, 2020)

Whatever you do, don't get one of those entry-level Focusrite interface, they are very unreliable! I don't trust even their more expensive units.


----------



## SupremeFist (Nov 15, 2020)

bill5 said:


> Pretty self-explanatory really; compare what you get and then compare to other units which provide the same functionality (or more).


They are very reasonably priced for what you get in the UK though, compared to the inflated dollar price (maybe because they're a British company).


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 15, 2020)

Toecutter said:


> Whatever you do, don't get one of those entry-level Focusrite interface, they are very unreliable! I don't trust even their more expensive units.



Zero issues on a Clarett4pre to date.
Had some issues early on with a 6i6v2.

Fear the Focusrite!!!!!! Muahahahaha.


I considered a Babyface FS but it didn’t have the I/O I needed and also had ports on the sides and such which is not going to work. Bad form factor for me. I got the Clarett4pre instead so as to avoid having to buy a mixer to make up for the shortcomings of the FS.


----------



## barteredbride (Nov 15, 2020)

Tom Ferguson said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'd love to save up for an RME, but in the mean time I just need something that will do the job to tide me over.
> 
> ...


If you're recording guitars, this Tascam interface has 2 dedicated instrument (hi-zi) inputs.

Most of the suggested interfaces so far have only 1 input for guitars.

It saves time instead of plugging and unplugging guitars!

There's a more expensive version with 4 hi-zi guitar inputs, but the 2 input version is within your budget.

It all depends on what you're gonna produce.

https://m.thomann.de/es/tascam_series_102i.htm?glp=1&gclid=Cj0KCQiAwMP9BRCzARIsAPWTJ_HYP6jG6DdGtJPYUb_5CIBbuUsqh0lZeVxqpRQAPl5TDP26CQTjaj0aAgtDEALw_wcB


----------



## AndreasHe (Nov 15, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Bad form factor for me.



Yes, that is a very negative point. IMHO they should have set all connections to the back and not XLR but 6.25 mm like they did with other products and headphone to the front.


----------



## bill5 (Nov 15, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> They are very reasonably priced for what you get in the UK though, compared to the inflated dollar price (maybe because they're a British company).


Got ya, can't speak to prices other than in the states...


----------



## AndreasHe (Nov 18, 2020)

Now I got a new RME Babyface Pro FS and want to share my new latency

NI Audio 6:










RME Babyface Pro FS:










You can see the better/less latency.

But I am not sure how to understand for example the "/ 753 samples" info.


----------



## AndreasHe (Nov 18, 2020)

With the Babyface I nearly destroyed my monitor speakers. It happens quite simple to set it to max volume when using the software Totalmix. IMHO it is a shame that there is no way to limit it. There is a strange behaviour in using the preset function to store the settings - for me it always sends main-output to max (0 db) - can't change it my storing the preset again. And a double click does the same - but this you can switch off.

Now I ordered a volume controller and that is what I must highly recommend if someone has the idea (like me) to connect it directly to speakers which have no control.


----------



## Ndee (Nov 19, 2020)

AndreasHe said:


> With the Babyface I nearly destroyed my monitor speakers. It happens quite simple to set it to max volume when using the software Totalmix. IMHO it is a shame that there is no way to limit it. There is a strange behaviour in using the preset function to store the settings - for me it always sends main-output to max (0 db) - can't change it my storing the preset again. And a double click does the same - but this you can switch off.
> 
> Now I ordered a volume controller and that is what I must highly recommend if someone has the idea (like me) to connect it directly to speakers which have no control.



hmm, i never had that problem. Understanding how Totalmix relates to your DAW might take a bit of time. Also, I don't use Babyface for anything else than as an output for my DAW, as having it as an output for Windows can create problems, such as uncontrollable volume, but also in general it's not a good idea for any interface. So when I start working on a session, I usually double-check the volume. And i usually keep the faders down from totalmix - i never really had any reason to learn the software that deeply, because I don't do any sort of complicated mixing or cross-feeding.


----------



## Kent (Nov 19, 2020)

AndreasHe said:


> With the Babyface I nearly destroyed my monitor speakers. It happens quite simple to set it to max volume when using the software Totalmix. IMHO it is a shame that there is no way to limit it. There is a strange behaviour in using the preset function to store the settings - for me it always sends main-output to max (0 db) - can't change it my storing the preset again. And a double click does the same - but this you can switch off.
> 
> Now I ordered a volume controller and that is what I must highly recommend if someone has the idea (like me) to connect it directly to speakers which have no control.


Really? Do you not have this option?






But your presets should also take into account your system. You don't _have_ to output at 0 (as you can see, I'm calibrated to -8.5 here)...


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 19, 2020)

AndreasHe said:


> But I am not sure how to understand for example the "/ 753 samples" info.



That's the calculated 'real' latency by S1 in samples that you get.


----------



## AndreasHe (Nov 19, 2020)

kmaster said:


> Really? Do you not have this option?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I use Windows. Here it looks totaly different:






I can also not imagine how an EQ can protect such a thing?


----------



## Kent (Nov 19, 2020)

AndreasHe said:


> No, I use Windows. Here it looks totaly different:
> I can also not imagine how an EQ can protect such a thing?


It’s not an EQ, it’s a D (for Dynamics)—that’s OS-independent.

however, it does look like you do not have a D option, so that would explain things


----------

